# Finding Students as a Classical Teacher



## floww111 (Aug 27, 2017)

First off I apologize if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure where to post this.

I'm a professional Violinist freshly graduated from the conservatory. In my home town I did quite a bit of teaching before leaving for school in Boston and continued to teach a small number of students throughout my college years. Initially I kept my student number purposefully small so I could focus on my own practice and do well in school, but now that I've graduated and am looking to expand my studio it has been damn near impossible to find any students. I've tried putting up flyers, advertising online, talking to my local schools and asking to keep a few of my business cards around and to keep me in mind if they needed someone to come in to work with the kids. I've gotten absolutely NOTHING in return for the last 3 months of effort. People have taken my flyer tabs but never emailed or called, the schools i reached out to several times were uninterested in having me come in for the time being. The only one that almost payed off was online advertising. I've gotten to give a whopping 2 trial lessons that, and from what i could tell, went spectacularly. The potential students who came in seemed very excited during the lesson but as soon as talk moved to payment for future lessons that excitement died down very quickly. I am very confident in my ability to teach others and was initially hoping to continue charging $80 an hour, even when I tried lowering my prices it didn't do much good. All in all I would describe myself as a very energetic and professional young individual. I do not have trouble speaking with others and generally receive very positive reactions. I have tried very hard to be critical of myself and find new ways to appear professional in order to increase my chances but I am at a complete loss at this point. I am currently working in an ice cream shop in the hopes of acquiring a car so I can apply for teaching positions at schools outside of Boston but until I can save up enough, private teaching seems to be my only option. Is there something really obvious I am missing? Thank you for any and all insight that is provided to me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your difficulty finding students. I've been a piano teacher for many years, and I know that it certainly can be difficult to get students, at least at first. The good news is that it gets easier after the first few students, because they'll recommend you to their friends and the word of mouth will quickly travel from there.

As for how to get started, you're doing a lot of the right things already: flyers, advertisements, talking to local schools, etc. Another thing you could try is to contact some local violin teachers and ask if they could recommend students to you. Who knows, maybe they'll have a waiting list of kids that they can't fit into their schedule, and they might be willing to send some of them to you.

Also, you might want to start giving some public performances. You could do this solo (with a piano accompanist of course) or maybe join a chamber group or local orchestra. This would be a good way to make yourself more visible and to promote your skill as a musician. If the people in the audience enjoy your concerts, then some of them might decide to sign up for lessons, or they might recommend you to their friends.

I hope that some of this is helpful! Good luck with your career.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

So you are in the Boston area? It could be that the music teacher market is saturated. It might be worthwhile to venture further afield. Perhaps a 45 minute drive, once a week, to a less served area would pay off.

If you haven't already, go to junior high or high schools you are interested in and offer free sectionals, master classes, or even a little in-class tutoring of struggling students. 

I would also suggest playing for the ones you're interested in. If they hear you play, they will want to sound like that.

Lastly, call up every music store (sheet music and instrument supply) and ask if they keep a list of private instructors. I know, in my area, a lot of prospective students call the music store to look for recommendations.

Good luck!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

$80 an hour. No wonder fewer people are are taking up instruments.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

In my city Toronto, the gov't has a community arts program where the residents pay only about $150 CAD for 8 lessons for various intruments, so it can be really competitive. Most teachers are not even conservatory grads, with very limited teaching and playing ability, and are mostly college kids. The next tier up is only $25 CAD for a 1/2 hour private lesson, and this is a conservatory, though not internationally recognized. At $80/ hour USD, I would think only very advanced level or really serious students would pay that, something like a master class.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> $80 an hour. No wonder fewer people are are taking up instruments.


Is it really true that fewer people are taking music lessons nowadays? Which countries are you referring to? Do you have any statistics to support this claim?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As an amateur clarinet player, I could have taken lessons with Stanley Drucker, principal clarinet of the NY Philharmonic. I would have considered $80/hour an absolute bargain!!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> In my city Toronto, the gov't has a community arts program where the residents pay only about $150 CAD for 8 lessons for various intruments, so it can be really competitive. Most teachers are not even conservatory grads, with very limited teaching and playing ability, and are mostly college kids. The next tier up is only $25 CAD for a 1/2 hour private lesson, and this is a conservatory, though not internationally recognized. *At $80/ hour USD, I would think only very advanced level or really serious students would pay that, something like a master class.*


It depends on the area. The going rate is much higher in some cities/neighborhoods than others. Here in Davis, CA, I charge $40/hour and I don't think I could get away with much more in this particular area. But in some big cities (San Francisco, NYC), $80 is probably the norm, especially if the teacher has an advanced degree.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

stomanek said:


> $80 an hour is not too unreasonable...


Bear in mind that in the US a supposedly qualified auto mechanic will cost $70-80 an hour. Also do the math: In the US you'll be paying both the employee and employer portions of Social Security taxes, a significant charge against income. If you're doing well, you will probably be gainfully employed 1200 hours a year at most, and there may be payment problems from some customers. Pencil and paper time: How much income do you need?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It doesn't take much to rub people up the wrong way when it comes to money. I stand by my statement that $80 an hour is quite expensive. Think about it, 10 lessons at $800 and where will a person be after 10 one-hour lessons? A very brief thought experiment to be sure.

I'm not suggesting that professional music teachers who earn their living just from teaching should live on fresh air, but there are still things to consider about cost. There's no use comparing with a plumber's charges or a mechanic, these are not the same. If your car for work needs repairing or a burst pipe these are necessities. Music lessons are a luxury and are assuredly the first thing to go when people cut personal expenditure.

I don't teach music for a living, but I have taught a fair number of youths to play the trumpet over years of running brass band workshops. In England, 20 years ago I asked just 12.50 an hour for extra lessons outside groups. That was double+ the minimum wage at the time. Why is a music teacher worth 10 or 20 or 30 times the minimum wage? I admit to being motivated because I was initially taught the cornet essentially for nothing by the Salvation Army. I like to give back and there are other groups doing the same. Where will the kids go if they can choose this or choose a teacher charging $80 an hour? Plenty rich kids will get those latter lessons, but that's not a surprise is it?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Is it really true that fewer people are taking music lessons nowadays? Which countries are you referring to? Do you have any statistics to support this claim?


Of course I don't have statistics. I haven't been on a world trip with a questionnaire either. I know from two countries at least that fewer children from varied backgrounds get a foothold in instrument instruction these days. It used to be that kids would turn up having benefited from free or very inexpensive school lessons - which had lapsed, but they had some foundation that could be built upon. At that point it's an easier decision to consider paying for lessons if you know you're capable.

A kid starting from scratch at a higher price could end up wasting a small fortune.

I still, even as an adult student, take flute lessons from a woman who is a flautist with a cathedral orchestra and she doesn't charge those outrageous prices.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

floww...Have you reached out to public and private school music teachers who have string programs? To me that's where to get the ball rolling. And while I do think $80 an hour is a bit high, it is Boston, so maybe it's not really too high.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> It depends on the area. The going rate is much higher in some cities/neighborhoods than others. Here in Davis, CA, I charge $40/hour and I don't think I could get away with much more in this particular area. But in some big cities (San Francisco, NYC), $80 is probably the norm, especially if the teacher has an advanced degree.


The going rate? What are we talking about? Piano lessons?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> It depends on the area. The going rate is much higher in some cities/neighborhoods than others. Here in Davis, CA, I charge $40/hour and I don't think I could get away with much more in this particular area. But in some big cities (San Francisco, NYC), $80 is probably the norm, especially if the teacher has an advanced degree.


$40 an hour? Really? At that rate, I would have to forego Costco's premium heavy duty liquid-proof sweat socks and get cheaper replacements at Walmart. Also, no more premium Chicken of the Sea albacore, white meat tuna fish. Strictly Puss N' Boots.

I think I will remain self-taught, so I can stay with the finer things in life, as indicated above.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Seems the self-appointed judges of right and wrong have been at it again. I'd really like an explanation since I wrote perfectly justifiable posts, which expanded upon my original comment.

It's actually _very_ irritating. If you're going to trim things out willy-nilly then please remove all my contributions and shape the thread in the direction you clearly want it to take.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Poor OP , he is not knowing what hit him, if he see his thread .


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> Seems the self-appointed judges of right and wrong have been at it again. I'd really like an explanation since I wrote perfectly justifiable posts, which expanded upon my original comment.
> 
> It's actually _very_ irritating. If you're going to trim things out willy-nilly then please remove all my contributions and shape the thread in the direction you clearly want it to take.


Apologies. The only posts of yours that went were replying to an an attempt to hijack the thread. Once we delete an off topic post all replies to it also go as they would no longer make sense.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Taggart said:


> Apologies. The only posts of yours that went were replying to an an attempt to hijack the thread. Once we delete an off topic post all replies to it also go as they would no longer make sense.


Not exactly. One was a reply to Bettina who questioned my initial remark. I don't see what was off-topic about Stomanek's posts, perhaps I wasn't reading carefully enough. I'm just going to move on.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

eugeneonagain said:


> Not exactly. One was a reply to Bettina who questioned my initial remark.* I don't see what was off-topic about Stomanek's posts*, perhaps I wasn't reading carefully enough. I'm just going to move on.


I support the moderator's decision to delete the exchanges I was having with another contributor. It did drift off topic and there was an unresolvable difference of opinion that had developed quickly into a heated argument. I entered this thread with the best of intentions and did not intend to upset anybody.

I wish the OP luck in his objective to earn money from musical tuition and hope the discussion on these pages have given him some useful thoughts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to pay $25 an hour for clarinet lessons, which broke down to $15 of radical far left wing politics chat and $10 of actual teaching.

By the end of the lesson I was all juiced up to overthrow the government but my embouchure still sucked!!


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

I live in Orange County, CA, and life is pretty expensive here, but music teachers usually ask $40-50/hour for music lessons. Of course we are talking mostly about "kids" lessons... for adults you could charge more, but not too much, unless you are really a special musician with a special background.

Also, have you looked in your area what other music teachers ask for?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I used to pay $25 an hour for clarinet lessons, which broke down to $15 of radical far left wing politics chat and $10 of actual teaching.
> 
> By the end of the lesson I was all juiced up to overthow the government but my embouchure still sucked!!


Ha ha ha - I like it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Not exactly. One was a reply to Bettina who questioned my initial remark. I don't see what was off-topic about Stomanek's posts, perhaps I wasn't reading carefully enough. I'm just going to move on.


Your reply to me has not been deleted. It's still here in post 11.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Your reply to me has not been deleted. It's still here in post 11.


Indeed. It is now, but it wasn't this morning!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I used to pay $25 an hour for clarinet lessons, which broke down to $15 of radical far left wing politics chat and $10 of actual teaching.
> 
> By the end of the lesson I was all juiced up to overthrow the government but my embouchure still sucked!!


Perhaps the best money you've ever spent?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My fiddle teacher initially picked up a clientele of home students by teaching part-time in schools, but maybe that isn't a very common feature of the American education system?

In the UK, instrumental teachers don't charge enough to make a decent living. I know of one violin teacher locally who used to advertise to give private lessons but has now gone to work in an office and given up his music career. 

If the OP ever comes back to look at this thread, I would suggest making as many local contacts as possible - maybe initially through dedicated internet violin music sites. I belong to one - but TC rules forbid me to name it - and on that forum I once saw someone in my area looking for a teacher and recommended Fiddle Guru. It was a match!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> My fiddle teacher initially picked up a clientele of home students by teaching part-time in schools, but maybe that isn't a very common feature of the American education system?
> 
> *In the UK, instrumental teachers don't charge enough to make a decent living.* I know of one violin teacher locally who used to advertise to give private lessons but has now gone to work in an office and given up his music career.
> 
> If the OP ever comes back to look at this thread, I would suggest making as many local contacts as possible - maybe initially through dedicated internet violin music sites. I belong to one - but TC rules forbid me to name it - and on that forum I once saw someone in my area looking for a teacher and recommended Fiddle Guru. It was a match!


Hmmm, I think they do - even at £30 an hour (the bottom end) - if you work 20 hours a week you wont do too badly. Maybe though, like the OP - finding enough students to make up 20 hours is a challenge.
I know one lady who used to do really well - but she was coaching youngsters as part of a youth orchestra program - and I think she picked up many students this way. Something for the OP to think about perhaps? Devote your time to some young people's music groups - as a trainer - the students may then start approaching him for lessons.


----------



## JCLEUNG (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah it can be difficult -- best is certainly word of mouth. Did you try joining your local teacher's organization? Did you try connecting with some of the private schools in the area to see if they would want an after school service of having a resident violin teacher there? good luck


----------

